# NX(unigraphics) fatal error please help



## lzclzclzc (Jul 17, 2005)

Is this the right section to post in? if not please move me, thank you

NX 4.0 give me this fatal error everytime i attempt to start a new part or even view a part and i dont know what is causing the error. I have attempted to reinstall and even reformatt my hdd and reinstalled again, but no change.

im running a hp zv6009us laptop
amd 64 3200+
ati radeon 200m
1.25gb ram
60gb hdd

this is what it says in the NX syslog:

[ 1] 694070C0 (atioglxx)
>>>> O/S ERROR: signal 11 caught in file "O:\ugnx403\ip3\src\ugui\no\ind\git.c" at line number 8230
>>>> O/S ERROR: signal 11 caught in file ".\ugView.cpp" at line number 447

please help, i need the software to run for class on tuesday
thank you


----------



## KoosHopeloos (Nov 3, 2004)

@ lzclzclzc: try updating your Ati Radeon 200m and if possible your screen. This seems to be the problem...

Let me know if this helps!


----------

